# [SOLVED] Windows 7 hangs after a few minutes



## jdomi (Oct 28, 2012)

Colleagues,

I came to your forum looking for assistance. My laptop, running Win 7, has a problem where it freezes every few minutes after boot up. The circle around the Internet connection in the system tray doesn't stop. The last thing I installed was TuneUp Utilities 2013 but fearing that was the culprit I uninstalled it.

I have done a CHKDSK /F, I have ran SuperAntiSpyware, and Malwarebytes and they all came back clean. I have checked for any strange service but found nothing. I have ran the automated tools that MS has on their website to no avail. I ran ComboFix, TDSKiller, and RKill and they did not report any problem.

What else can I do?

Regards.


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

*Re: Windows 7 hangs after a few minutes*








and welcome to the Forum

TuneUp Programs can really do a jpb on newer systems . . they do nothing that Windows cannot do . . Have you tried a System Restore to a date prior to running that?


----------



## Tomken15 (Dec 7, 2011)

*Re: Windows 7 hangs after a few minutes*

Do you have a restore point where you can take the computer back to before you installed that program and did you allow it to clean your reg ?


----------



## jdomi (Oct 28, 2012)

*Re: Windows 7 hangs after a few minutes*

Not sure if I have a restore point at all. I even forgot where to look for it.

Found it in the System Properties but the System Restore button is greyed out.


----------



## Tomken15 (Dec 7, 2011)

*Re: Windows 7 hangs after a few minutes*

There is a quicker way than this by typing system on Start but so you know where it is go, Start > Ctrl Panel > All Ctrl Panel Items > System > System Protection > System Restore

When you get in there, click on Show more restore points.


----------



## Tomken15 (Dec 7, 2011)

*Re: Windows 7 hangs after a few minutes*

If it's still greyed out via the route I've described, then boot up while tapping F8, select Repair the Computer then select the Restore option in there.


----------



## jdomi (Oct 28, 2012)

*Re: Windows 7 hangs after a few minutes*

I tried several system restore points and they all failed. So, I am going to try a repair disc I have and if that doesn't work I think I am going to buy the Windows 8 Pro upgrade and install it (of course I would have to make sure the laptop stays up while it goes from one version to the next). What do you guys think?

Regards.


----------



## jdomi (Oct 28, 2012)

*Re: Windows 7 hangs after a few minutes*

I can't believe it!!!!!!!!!!

It worked!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

The repair disc did it!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I cannot thank enough the day I decided to create that disc.

Anyway, it's all working good now. The only down side is that I will not know what caused it but I suspect that it was the TuneUp Utilities 2013 install.

Thank you all for your assistance.

Regards.


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

*Re: Windows 7 hangs after a few minutes*

Great! ! Thanks for posting back!


----------

